# linces ibéricos com moteado claro em Portugal



## belem (28 Jul 2010 às 19:53)

Um colega espanhol falou-me de uma referência sobre uns linces ibéricos sem pintas que existiam junto à costa portuguesa.
Se alguém souber de algo mais sobre assunto, agradeço o possível esclarecimento.

Obrigado desde já!


----------



## duero (28 Jul 2010 às 19:56)

ha linces ibericos nas costas portuguesas? nao conhecia.

Eu penso que nao e posivel o lince ibérico sin pintas, podera ser animais albinos (acontece en tudas as especies de mamíferos, mesmo o ser humano).


----------



## belem (28 Jul 2010 às 20:09)

duero disse:


> ha linces ibericos nas costas portuguesas? nao conhecia.
> 
> Eu penso que nao e posivel o lince ibérico sin pintas, podera ser animais albinos (acontece en tudas as especies de mamíferos, mesmo o ser humano).



O lince-ibérico tem moteados variáveis: ver diferenças entre as populações de Andujar e Doñana.
Os do grupo Malcata- Gata, diz-se que são mais semelhantes aos de Andujar ( com pintas pequenas e espaçadas, pelagem castanha).
Os de Barrancos, diz-se que são semelhantes aos de Doñana ( pintas grandes e mais próximas, pelagem castanha e até alaranjada).
Os da costa  portuguesa, deverão ser os da zona Sudoeste... Mas nunca ouvi falar em linces totalmente claros. Alguns linces de Andujar têm muitas poucas pintas, de facto, mas daí a não ter nenhuma ainda existe alguma distância.
Os linces de Monchique, infelizmente são poucas vezes vistos e estão muito dispersos por uma área vasta.


----------



## duero (28 Jul 2010 às 20:19)

poderam ser boreales (lynx lynx)? e posivel no Norte ter ainda populaçoes de lince boreal? Poderam ser híbridos das duas especies?


----------



## belem (28 Jul 2010 às 20:28)

duero disse:


> poderam ser boreales (lynx lynx)? e posivel no Norte ter ainda populaçoes de lince boreal? Poderam ser híbridos das duas especies?



Já tive a pensar nessa questão e de facto tem mais sentido, especialmente se for uma referência bastante antiga.
O Lynx lynx é uma espécie nativa em Portugal ( embora actualmente esteja extinta na P. Ibérica), embora tanto quanto se saiba, esteve muito provavelmente presente no Norte de Portugal.
Não se sabe se era exclusivo da zona Atlântica na P. Ibérica, mas possivelmente em algumas regiões ambas as espécies de lince deveriam ser simpátricas e viver lado a lado...
Hibridação, não me parece plausível, dado o antagonismo natural que normalmente existe entre 2 espécies de felinos selvagens.
A reintrodução do lince europeu na P. Ibérica até que seria algo interessante e exequível na minha opinião.


----------



## duero (28 Jul 2010 às 21:01)

La cuestion del lince yo aun no tengo claro, tengo muchas preguntas:

¿Los linces del norte eran ibéricos o boreales? Pienso que lo mas seguro fueran boreales, pero ¿hasta donde llegaban los linces boreales? En las sierras de Extremadura habia/hay linces ibéricos.

Es seguro que el lince boreal vivió en los Pirineos, pero hasta donde?

¿Es posible que aún hoy existan linces en el Norte peninsular? los registros visuales son comunes, pero también podría tratarse de gato montes, que personas de las ciudades pueden confundir, pues el gato montes puede ser muy grande y alcanzar 8 kg o mas. Hay datos de gato montes de hasta casi 10 kg.

Seria buena una reintroduccion del lince boreal o sería un competidor para el lince ibérico? El lince ibérico puede cazar corzos pequeños.

Muchas preguntas.


----------



## belem (29 Jul 2010 às 17:38)

duero disse:


> ¿Los linces del norte eran ibéricos o boreales? Pienso que lo mas seguro fueran boreales, pero ¿hasta donde llegaban los linces boreales? En las sierras de Extremadura habia/hay linces ibéricos.



O lince-boreal deverá ter existido pelo menos até ao Noroeste da P. Ibérica.
O termo local pelo qual este animal era conhecido é de tigre.




duero disse:


> Es seguro que el lince boreal vivió en los Pirineos, pero hasta donde?.



Até ao princípio do século XX.




duero disse:


> ¿Es posible que aún hoy existan linces en el Norte peninsular? los registros visuales son comunes, pero también podría tratarse de gato montes, que personas de las ciudades pueden confundir, pues el gato montes puede ser muy grande y alcanzar 8 kg o mas. Hay datos de gato montes de hasta casi 10 kg..



Não é impossível que ainda existam, mas é altamente improvável.




duero disse:


> Seria buena una reintroduccion del lince boreal o sería un competidor para el lince ibérico? El lince ibérico puede cazar corzos pequeños..



Não, não me parece. São animais que ocupam nichos ecológicos diferentes.
O lince-boreal é um animal de bosques grandes e densos ( sobretudo da zona Eurossiberiana), o lince-ibérico é um animal de matagais mediterrânicos ( sobretudo da zona Mediterrânica). Além de que a nível trófico divergem também caçando presas distintas: o lince-boreal ataca mais pequenos ungulados e o lince-ibérico sobretudo coelhos-bravos e perdizes.
Pode haver uma pequena percentagem na dieta de ambos os felinos, em que existe uma coincidência do tipo de presas escolhidas, mas normalmente não atinge valores altos e nem é razão para haver uma competição séria entre ambos.

Bom relativamente à questão do tópico, vou perguntar ao meu colega se sabe qual a espécie de lince a que se refere concretamente, embora ele tenha-me falado em lince-ibérico, prefiro ter mais certezas...







Agora deixo esta questão aos colegas aqui do forum, de que espécie é este lince? lol


----------



## duero (30 Jul 2010 às 19:02)

Concordo con casi tudo o que diz, mais tenho una duvida. E posivel os híbridos dos linces? tenho entendido que sim, mais nao é moito común.

A posivel reintroduçao do lince boreal na península é interesante mais temos que ter moito coidado.
Ha moitas subespecies de lince boreal, dende a que mora en Siberia oriental (muito grande) ata a subespecie de Centroeuropa. Eu sentí que a posivel subespecie ibérica de lince boreal tenha o maior parecido con a Subespecie que mora no Sul dos Balcaes e Norte de Grecia, ela fica a mais semlhante do lince boreal que aquí moraba. Mais é a subespecie de lince boreal mais en perigro de extinçao. Nao acredito posivel a reintroduçao de eses linces.

O lince da fotografia, eu estaba a dizer que sem duvida é o lince ibérico, mais olhei una coisa.......A PAISAGEM, mesmo parez un deserto, o lince ibérico mora no suloeste de Ibería, e lá nao ha deserto, mesmo e clima mediterraneo con áreas de mais de 1000 mm, embora con seca forte no verao, mais esa paisagem nao pareze do Suloeste peninsular, mais tudo pode ser.

Nao pode ser o lince boreal, o lince da foto ten moitas pintas.
Nao pode ser o canadiense, mais grande e corpulento que o lince da foto.

Só podería ser o LINCE IBÉRICO ou, A SUBESPECIE DE LINCE VERMELHO (Lynx rufus) do Suloeste de USA e Norte de México, pois as subespecies de linces vermelhos de eses territorios poden ser mesmo moito semelhantes ao lince ibérico.

Un dos dous linces pode ser, mais nao acho seguro. Mais se eu olho un de eses na peninsula nao tenho duvidas, é lince ibérico.


----------



## belem (30 Jul 2010 às 19:27)

duero disse:


> Concordo con casi tudo o que diz, mais tenho una duvida. E posivel os híbridos dos linces? tenho entendido que sim, mais nao é moito común..



Penso que sim, mas ainda não vi nenhum. Nem sequer em cativeiro.





duero disse:


> A posivel reintroduçao do lince boreal na península é interesante mais temos que ter moito coidado.
> Ha moitas subespecies de lince boreal, dende a que mora en Siberia oriental (muito grande) ata a subespecie de Centroeuropa. Eu sentí que a posivel subespecie ibérica de lince boreal tenha o maior parecido con a Subespecie que mora no Sul dos Balcaes e Norte de Grecia, ela fica a mais semlhante do lince boreal que aquí moraba. Mais é a subespecie de lince boreal mais en perigro de extinçao. Nao acredito posivel a reintroduçao de eses linces.



Quem sabe não existam outras opções?
Turquia, por exemplo?





duero disse:


> O lince da fotografia, eu estaba a dizer que sem duvida é o lince ibérico, mais olhei una coisa.......A PAISAGEM, mesmo parez un deserto, o lince ibérico mora no suloeste de Ibería, e lá nao ha deserto, mesmo e clima mediterraneo con áreas de mais de 1000 mm, embora con seca forte no verao, mais esa paisagem nao pareze do Suloeste peninsular, mais tudo pode ser..



Precipitações com mais de 1000 mm no SUDOESTE peninsular, devem ser mais a excepção que a regra. Monchique e Alcornocales, contudo, devem ser das poucas excepções, por exemplo.
Já vi paisagens tão áridas como esta, em várias partes de Portugal e também em Espanha. São uns rochedos com erva ressequida pelo meio.
Em Andujar não chove assim tanto, assim como Barrancos ou Doñana...
E no Sudeste peninsular também já existiram linces-ibéricos.





duero disse:


> Nao pode ser o lince boreal, o lince da foto ten moitas pintas.
> Nao pode ser o canadiense, mais grande e corpulento que o lince da foto.
> 
> Só podería ser o LINCE IBÉRICO ou, A SUBESPECIE DE LINCE VERMELHO (Lynx rufus) do Suloeste de USA e Norte de México, pois as subespecies de linces vermelhos de eses territorios poden ser mesmo moito semelhantes ao lince ibérico.
> ...



Sem dúvida que é parecido com o lince-ibérico. Pode-se dizer que é um caso de convergência evolutiva.
Trata-se do lince-boreal da Turquia!
Na Turquia vive desde a zona mais húmida do Mar Negro e das montanhas, até aos matagais mediterrânicos do Sul... E há quem fale até da sua presença nas zonas semiáridas...


----------



## duero (30 Jul 2010 às 20:07)

Eu encontre esto na wikipedia, nao gosto moito de ela, pois ja vi que tenha moitos erros, sobre tudo en coisas de "historia", mais vou deixar aqui


Lince euroasiático (subespecies)

*L. l. lynx:* Subespecie-tipo difundida por Escandinavia, Finlandia, Países Bálticos, Polonia, Bielorrusia, gran parte de Rusia y Siberia Occidental.

*L. l. carpathicus:* Subespecie centroeuropea, originalmente dispersa desde Gran Bretaña al Mar Negro. Hoy en día se encuentra reducida a algunas áreas montañosas de Rumanía, Eslovaquia,República de Croacia,República Checa, Eslovenia y Suiza principalmente, con algunas incursiones en las zonas fronterizas de Italia, Alemania, Austria y Ucrania. Este lince ha sido reintroducido recientemente en los Alpes franceses.

*L. l. martinoi:* Península de los Balcanes.

*Moitos investigadores estao a dizer que esta é a subespecie mais perto a que moraba no Norte Penínsular, mais de ela só fican menos de 100 linces.*

*L. l. dinniki:* Cáucaso, Turquía y noroeste de Irán.

*L. l. isabellinus:* Tíbet, montes Tian Shan y otras áreas montañosas de Asia Central.

*L. l. wardi:* Región del Altai.

*L. l. kozlovi:* Al sureste del lago Baikal.

*L. l. wrangeli:* Siberia Oriental, Kamchatka y zonas limítrofes de Mongolia y Manchuria. Es la subespecie más abundante, a la que pertenecen más del 80% de los linces eurasiáticos actuales.

*L. l. stroganovi: *Región del río Amur y la isla de Sajalín. Por el sur llega a Corea del Norte y la Península de Liaoning.


La subespecie* Lynx lynx sardiniae *se extinguió probablemente en 1967. Reducida a la isla de Cerdeña en tiempos recientes, es probable que esta subespecie también habitase antiguamente en Córcega. Así mismo, se ha relacionado al lince de Cerdeña con el que antes habitaba en la Península Itálica y Sicilia, llegando algunos autores a considerarlo una simple población italiana del lince centroeuropeo y no una subespecie por derecho propio (una solución intermedia agrupa a las poblaciones italianas en una nueva subespecie, Lynx lynx alpina, que se encontraría extinta en su forma pura pero podría sobrevivir fuertemente mestizada con los linces de la subespecie carpathicus introducidos en los Alpes). Por otra parte, en los últimos años se ha señalado una posible relación de la subespecie sarda con el lince ibérico (Lynx pardinus), pero es más probable que las semejanzas con éste se deban en realidad a una ligera evolución convergente forzada por el clima mediterráneo.


----------



## duero (30 Jul 2010 às 20:15)

Nunca imaginé que fose lince boreal da Turquía, mesmo é moito diferente dos linces centroeuropeos.

A grande extençao do territorio do lince boreal faz isto, que as subespecies sejan moito diferentes, e ainda mais, que alguna subespecie de lince boreal seja mais semelhante ao lince ibérico que as outras subespecies de lince.

Mais eu penso que ese lince boreal de Turquía, nao sería bó na península, pois ele mesmo é moito parecido ao ibérico, e seguro també caça coelhos e outros animais que caça o ibérico. Ainda mais, nao acho seguro da sua adaptaçao ao Norte da península, pois ese habitat é moito diferente ao habitar do lince boreal de Turquía.

O primeiro a fazer e una grande investigaçao no Norte peninsular, pois ha pessoas que dizer ter visto linces en Asturias, algunas pessoas sao de cidades que nunca vieram os gatos monteses, mesmo moito grandes, mais ha outras pesoas que sao de esas áreas e que conhecen moito ben o gato montes, e eles diseram que nao sao gatos monteses, que sao moito diferentes.

Oficialmente nao ha linces ao Norte, mais temos contar con esa posibilidade, é necesario entao una investigaçao seria.


----------



## belem (30 Jul 2010 às 21:49)

duero disse:


> Nunca imaginé que fose lince boreal da Turquía, mesmo é moito diferente dos linces centroeuropeos.
> 
> A grande extençao do territorio do lince boreal faz isto, que as subespecies sejan moito diferentes, e ainda mais, que alguna subespecie de lince boreal seja mais semelhante ao lince ibérico que as outras subespecies de lince.
> 
> ...



O lince-boreal do Norte da Turquia podia adaptar-se ao Norte da P. Ibérica. Mas falei do lince da Turquia como um exemplo, podem haver tantos outros mais. Estes linces existem até à Coreia e passam até por países da ex-URSS...
E não, não caçam coelhos, como o lince-ibérico... Nem mesmo no Sul da Turquia.
Já tinha ouvido falar desses relatos de linces nas Astúrias... Mas infelizmente nem as provas genéticas existem. E normalmente os relatos são muito inconclusivos e não são feitos por cientistas ( penso que nenhum cientista viu algum lince-boreal em tempos recentes nas Astúrias ou até mesmo nos Pirinéus) e nem sequer algum guarda florestal...
O lince-ibérico, por exemplo, sabe-se que existe em Portugal, justamente porque existem provas genéticas relativamente recentes e porque alguns cientistas os têm observado. Mas são animais algo mal estudados por cá, apenas e somente porque há poucos investigadores, porque são muito poucos os linces ( com baixa densidade associada) e porque as áreas são muito grandes para tão pouco acompanhamento.
Em Espanha, os linces ibéricos têm recibido muita atenção, sobretudo em Andujar e Doñana. Só recentemente se confirmou a existência de uma população no grupo Malcata/ Gata e outra nos Montes de Toledo.
A maior parte das pessoas «come» com a informação sensacionalista dos MEDIA de que só há linces-ibéricos em 2 locais no mundo ( ambos em Espanha): Andujar e Doñana. Mas a realidade, embora não seja propriamente animadora, também não é assim tão catastrófica.


----------



## duero (30 Jul 2010 às 23:02)

Eu senti de un guarda forestal que disera que viu un lince nas montanhas entre Leao, Asturias e Galicia, nos anos 80s. Ele disera que nao era gato montés, mais nao conhecia si fose lince ibérico o boreal.

Eu penso que podera existir a posibilidade pois mesmo acontece con o ibérico que agora descubriu en Montes de Toledo. E ainda mais sao moitos argumentos para acreditar que é posivel:

-O lince ibérico é dificil de olhar. Eu penso que en montanhas de Asturias, Leao o Galicia Oriental e ainda mais dificil.

-O ibérico mora en chanos como Donaña ou montanhas pequenas como Montes de Toledo, ainda asim e dificil olhar para el. Eses locais sao moito diferentes das montanhas do Norte que atinguen 2000 metros.

-O habitat do ibérico e "aberto", o monte mediterraneo, mesmo é "aberto" con matos, mais entre mato e mato nao ha vegetaçao nem grandes árvores.
As montanhas do Norte ten mais matos, mais "fechados" e áreas con árvores.

-As áreas do ibérico sao moito populadas, con grandes vilas, e moitas pesoas, mesmo fora de Doñana ha moitas vilas grandes, e grandes cidades como Sevilla, o Val do Guadalquivir e área moito poboada dende TARTESSOS.

-As áreas das montanhas do Noroeste sao as áreas con escasa poboaçao, mesmo as cidades fican longe, nas costas, sao áreas onde nao ha tantas estradas, e as estradas nao ten moitos carros.

Se en territorios chanos ou baixa montanha con habitat de "aberto" de matos e q.ilex, con tanta poboaçao, e tan turisticas ja é moito dificil olhar para o lince.........Que podemos dizer das montanhas de 2000 metros, cheias de urzes e bosques eurosiberianos, onde nao fica ninguen? Si é dificil olhar para o lince nos matos mediterraneos e devesas de q.ilex, mesmo con áreas con grandes vilas e estradas, ainda mais nas grandes montanhas "fechadas", sem estradas e onde nao fica ninguen. 

Acredito e preciso una grande investigaçao para dizer sem duvida nenhuma que nao ha linces no Noroeste.


----------



## belem (30 Jul 2010 às 23:23)

duero disse:


> Eu senti de un guarda forestal que disera que viu un lince nas montanhas entre Leao, Asturias e Galicia, nos anos 80s. Ele disera que nao era gato montés, mais nao conhecia si fose lince ibérico o boreal.



O mais provável era que fosse um lince-ibérico da população que vivia no Norte da P. Ibérica. E os linces-ibéricos podem empreender longas jornadas. Veja-se o exemplo de Caribu, um lince ibérico macho que causou um embaraço em tanta gente, por vir até Portugal...
Em Montesinho, por exemplo, ainda há quem acredite que existam lá linces-ibéricos e o facto é que até não há muito tempo, existiam por lá vestígios de lince-ibérico, assim como na Sanabria. Acho complicado haver uma confusão com o boreal, neste caso...
Eu até gostaria de ser optimista com esse assunto, mas acho algo complicado.





duero disse:


> Eu penso que podera existir a posibilidade pois mesmo acontece con o ibérico que agora descubriu en Montes de Toledo. E ainda mais sao moitos argumentos para acreditar que é posivel:
> 
> -O lince ibérico é dificil de olhar. Eu penso que en montanhas de Asturias, Leao o Galicia Oriental e ainda mais dificil.
> 
> ...



Eu respeito a tua opinião, mas acho muito improvável haver linces-boreais, actualmente, na P. Ibérica.
Claro que não é impossível, mas as probabilidades são muito baixas.
Dando um exemplo de Portugal, olhando para a Serra da Estrela, seria fácil pensar que daria um bom lugar para o lobo-ibérico, mas nem existe 1 alcateia conhecida nesta serra, tanto quanto saiba ( quem me dera estar enganado).
Na Serra da Gardunha, mesmo ao lado, ainda existem, mas não na Serra da Estrela. 
No Gerês, seria fácil pensar em ursos e em tetrazes... Mas nem um, nem o outro, me parecem presentes... Muito provavelmente os ursos passam por Montesinho ( segundo Ramón Grande del Brío), mas não se conhecem lá populações estáveis ou fixas. Claro que pelo facto de ser território de passagem, já tem muita importância, mas nem isso tem sido reinvidicado cientificamente para a P. Ibérica, relativamente ao lince-boreal.
Nos Pirinéus não existem provas genéticas de linces-boreais.
Mas certamente não me oponho a pesquisas desse tipo...
Eu até admiro quem tem essas decisões de investigar casos de baixa probabilidade de ocorrência. Isso exige muita paciência.
Bom, mas de uma forma ou outra, o lince-boreal teria que ser reintroduzido.


----------



## Bergidum (30 Jul 2010 às 23:24)

duero disse:


> Eu senti de un guarda forestal que disera que viu un lince nas montanhas entre Leao, Asturias e Galicia, nos anos 80s. Ele disera que nao era gato montés, mais nao conhecia si fose lince ibérico o boreal.



Ya hace tiempo le oí a Solís Fernández, que trabajó con Félix Rodríguez de la Fuente, y tiene un museo en Carracedelo  http://turismodelbierzo.blogspot.com/2010/02/el-museo-natura-iberica-de-carracedelo.html , decir que encontró un lince en el valle de Primout, en las montañas del norte el Bierzo, no sé si ibérico o boreal.
También está citado en la Sierra Cabrera, entre Zamora y León.


----------



## trevinca (26 Ago 2010 às 20:15)

¡Hola a todos de nuevo!

Algunos estudiosos de la fauna asturiana piensan, en privado, que el lince de Asturias, si existe tal como aseguran determinados testimonios de lugareños y montañeses, debe ser el boreal.
Es evidente que la altura y frialdad de la Cordillera Cantábrica incitan a pensar en tal posibilidad. Pero no hay constancia científica de que exista, ni siquiera del lince ibérico.
Si bien, en relación con este último, existen muchos testimonios en los últimos 25 años, sobre todo en las Montañas Galaico-Leonesas, de su existencia real. Y la estadística también es una rama de la ciencia.

Para los entusiastas os comentaría que un servidor sí ha oído algún testimonio (y no hace muchos años de esto) que hace pensar que nos hallamos ante el lince boreal...


----------



## belem (26 Ago 2010 às 22:31)

trevinca disse:


> ¡Hola a todos de nuevo!
> 
> Algunos estudiosos de la fauna asturiana piensan, en privado, que el lince de Asturias, si existe tal como aseguran determinados testimonios de lugareños y montañeses, debe ser el boreal.
> Es evidente que la altura y frialdad de la Cordillera Cantábrica incitan a pensar en tal posibilidad. Pero no hay constancia científica de que exista, ni siquiera del lince ibérico.
> ...



Olá

Obrigado por confirmar o que já tinha dito.
Do urso-pardo há alguma notícia de Trevinca?


----------



## duero (26 Ago 2010 às 22:54)

Sería buena noticia, ahora es necesaria una investigación en serio y que las diferentes administraciones tomen en serio esta posibilidad.

No obstante, si el lince existe tendría que haber indicios, como animales muertos, huellas, etc...y de momento no conoco nada de eso.

El lince es hoy una posibilidad.


----------



## belem (26 Ago 2010 às 23:38)

duero disse:


> Sería buena noticia, ahora es necesaria una investigación en serio y que las diferentes administraciones tomen en serio esta posibilidad.
> 
> No obstante, si el lince existe tendría que haber indicios, como animales muertos, huellas, etc...y de momento no conoco nada de eso.
> 
> El lince es hoy una posibilidad.



Tem havido várias investigações e até agora não encontraram nada.
Parece-me algo remota essa hipótese de haver ainda alguma população de animais tão grandes como os linces-boreais, mas seria muito bom se fosse verdade.


----------



## trevinca (27 Ago 2010 às 12:39)

En 1997, unos miembros de CEDENAT de Lugo hallaron rastros de lince en las cercanías de Peña Trevinca (Casayo).
Ramón Grande del Brío lo cita en 1993 en Los Ancares leoneses y en la Sierra de la Cabrera. En 2002, vuelve a mencionarlo en el suroeste leonés.

Es cierto que desde entonces nadie asegura su existencia en el área de forma definitiva, aunque nuevos avistamientos se han producido.

En cuanto al oso, poco he de decir al respecto pues he estado fuera del territorio que nos ocupa en estos últimos meses.


----------



## belem (27 Ago 2010 às 13:37)

trevinca disse:


> En 1997, unos miembros de CEDENAT de Lugo hallaron rastros de lince en las cercanías de Peña Trevinca (Casayo).
> Ramón Grande del Brío lo cita en 1993 en Los Ancares leoneses y en la Sierra de la Cabrera. En 2002, vuelve a mencionarlo en el suroeste leonés.
> 
> Es cierto que desde entonces nadie asegura su existencia en el área de forma definitiva, aunque nuevos avistamientos se han producido.
> ...



Esses rastros devem ter sido de lince-ibérico.
Os ursos que hibernaram na Cabrera foram vistos na primavera seguinte?


----------



## trevinca (28 Ago 2010 às 14:49)

El nuevo libro sobre el oso, Informe _sobre el oso pardo y las Montañas Galaico-Leonesas_, selecciona, por su importancia, más de 100 avistamientos y rastros de ursos y familias, desde 1980 hasta 2000 en dicho territorio. Desde 2000 hasta 2008 detalla, a mayores, otros 26 casos seleccionados también por su relevancia(1).
Los avistamientos y rastros se repiten todos los años y en distintas estaciones: primavera, verano, otoño e invierno.
La explicación de tales avistamientos y rastros ocupa 54 páginas del libro mencionado.

(1) Las noticias de presencia de ursos registradas por los autores desde 1970 se aproxima a las 200 referencias.


----------



## belem (9 Set 2010 às 14:44)

Em conversa com o grupo SOSLYNX.ORG, cheguei à conclusão de que é mais provavelmente um caso de albinismo em linces-ibéricos.
Existem 2 casos documentados em Portugal de linces ibéricos melânicos ( dos anos 90).
Por agora, o centro de reprodução de linces-ibéricos de Silves, está fechado ao público e dentro de pouco tempo começam os preparativos para a nova época de reprodução.


----------



## belem (9 Set 2010 às 22:24)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Aqui está um lince-ibérico fotografado na Malcata.


----------

